# Will he warm up?



## hscockatiels (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi,

I have brought home a new baby male cockatiel!

When I first laid my eyes on him, it was this morning, I saw him whistling and chirping, he even talked a bit! He wasn't exactly hand tamed, he did not like being handled by the store faculty, but when I made a few clicks and warbling noises to socialize with him, he listened with great interest, and tried to get as close to me as possible,

Then, I bring him home, he didn't come home in a box, just a cage, so he wasn't in any shock, he seemed quite contented on the way home. So I bring him home, and I find him sleeping most of the day, and when he's not asleep, he's not chirping, but is crest isn't on "alert mode" or "angry mode." He doesn't really care to hear me whistle a song and he bites a lot! He is not afraid, he doesn't bite hard, he doesn't hiss.

He trusts me enough to eat anything from my hand, he is by no means afraid.

Someone help? Will he ever sing again?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It takes a while for tiels to settle in, some take weeks or months to feel fully comfortable. Your home is new to him, so its not a place he feels is safe enough yet to sing in. He will eventually, he just needs some time. There is a big difference in taking food from your hand and liking hands, he takes food but that doesn't mean he's not afraid while doing it. His desire to have the yummy treat is greater than his fear. Keep up the good work and he'll come around. Would love to see some pictures of him!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Hello
Congratulations on your new addition! I think he will be just fine, give him a few days or a week. They are rarely their true selves when we first bring them home, just normal I think.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Keep on feeding treats from your hand. That's the fastest way to teach him that you're a good person to be with.

Try to avoid doing things that make him want to bite you. When he bites, he's telling you that you're pushing him too hard and it's making him distrust you. It's hard to wait, but things will turn out better if you're gentle and go at the bird's speed instead of the speed that you'd like.


----------



## hscockatiels (Sep 21, 2011)

@RoxyCulver, eduardo, and tielfan-Thanks for the information and encouragement.

tielfan-I looked at your signature pics and I found that Mims had no tail when the photo was taken. Did his/her feathers grow back? I am asking because my new tiel's feathers were also like that (he has only a few more than your tiel)

Dee, I'm curious to know, out of your tiel pair, who is cuddlier? Candy or Tony?

Thanks


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh, they are both just as bad, LOL. Candy was glued to us from the start, Tony took a week or so to warm up. Now, I can't get them off my hands and shoulders, lol. They both absolutely love their head scratched, they demand to be fed off my plate, Tony even goes to my mouth to nibble on my lips like he wants to eat out of my mouth eeew!
Tony is a bit more playful though, he will entertain himself with some toys, but Candy prefers to just sit there and preen, lol. Tony has learned to whistle three tunes and says several words. they do drive me crazy with their flock calling though, lol.


----------



## hscockatiels (Sep 21, 2011)

Yeah, my tiel Donald (my new tiel) is actually already making some improvement! He wasn't even hand raised and he let me scratch him for a whole 3 minutes and he is immediately imitating whatever call I make (wolf whistle, clicks, etc.) and he even TALKED! (He said "hello" in that cockatiel voice that is with most tiels when they speak!)

My, my what a fast learner! I'm so proud of him!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow, that is great!! I would love to see their pictures


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> tielfan-I looked at your signature pics and I found that Mims had no tail when the photo was taken.


Mims broke her tailfeathers when she was a baby and then Shodu shredded the stumps for an interesting "rooster tail" look. She's had a beautiful perfect tail for several years now but I still enjoy looking at the silly baby picture.


----------

